# VK - Wondervape - Michael Mod - Revenger Mod - Freemax Fireluke



## Gizmo (18/7/17)

New Arrivals:
iJoy 20700 Wondervape Mech
Asvape Michael Mod
Vaporesso Revenger 5ML Kits
Kylin RTA Rainbow Edition
Freemax Fireluke Resin Tank

Restock
iStick V8 Black / Silver
Big Baby Beast Glass

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/7/17)

Nice haul! That Asvape Michael still sits in the back of my head all day, one day it will end up in my stash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (18/7/17)

Hm, may need that Asvape to go with my Voopoo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Nice haul! That Asvape Michael still sits in the back of my head all day, one day it will end up in my stash!



I want to need it


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

